# Staying Found



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Just had this article published about how compasses operate and how to use one. Knowing how to use a compass can keep you out of a lot of trouble! I give talks on land navigation a few times a year and it’s always interesting to hear how people think that compasses are difficult to use or that a GPS does the same thing that a compass does. Compasses don’t have batteries to fail and are my choice whenever I really need to get from point A to point B. I’ll post again when I complete the second section on how to use a compass and map together. 

Here's a link to the article


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Very interesting article. I should really learn to use a good compass better.

I got in the habit years ago and teach my horse "find the truck" so they'll find our way should we get lost LOL


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My horse seems to be part compass. No matter where we are, he can find his way back to the trailer. No need for gadgets with him!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> My horse seems to be part compass. No matter where we are, he can find his way back to the trailer. No need for gadgets with him!


LOL I use this method myself! Knowing how to read a read and use a compass comes in handy should you become separated from your horse. :-(


----------



## MountainTrails (Dec 25, 2009)

I always have a map and compass on me out on trails. But I primarily use a GPS. My ponies usually know which way is "home" be it back to the trailer or camp. That being said, knowing how to use a map and compass will get you home every time no doubt.


----------

